# New York Philharmonic: 175th Anniversary Edition



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

New York Philharmonic
New York Philharmonic: 175th Anniversary Edition

Genre
Classical
Conductor: Arturo Toscanini, Igor Stravinsky, Luciano Berio, Leonard Bernstein, Leopold Stokowski, et al.
Composer: Various
Audio CD (April 7, 2017)
Number of Discs: 65
Format: Box set
Run Time: 4112 minutes


----------

